
C/C++ Extension for Visual Studio Code - oblio
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/vcblog/2016/03/31/cc-extension-for-visual-studio-code/
======
chinhodado
I don't understand what the end goal of Visual Studio Code is. It is gradually
growing into a full-blown IDE, with IntelliSense, linting, refactoring,
debugging, its own extensions, etc. Is Microsoft just trying to rewrite VS
using JavaScript to have a cross-platform IDE instead of porting VS?

~~~
paulddraper
I really want to know too.

Is this just Visual Studio for JSers?

~~~
JBReefer
The Go plugin has quickly made it into one of the major tools of choice for
that community, or so I've heard.

------
rubber_duck
This is amazing for my use case - I need use C++ and Emscripten to maintain a
portable logic set, use TypeScript/HTML for web frontend and python for
tooling - VSCode is excellent TS IDE, I don't really need an IDE for Python so
the editor only is fine(they break when working with native binaries anyway),
and working with C++/emscripten within the same editor will be huge.

The only thing I'm missing is file icons in file view - can't believe how big
this is for navigating huge projects - it's the only reason I keep atom
installed on my machine - light editing and mostly browsing/moving
files/renaming/etc.

------
partycoder
I think this integration looks very promising.

At least on Linux, I've tried many IDE solutions... Eclipse, Netbeans, CLion,
Code Blocks, Anjuta, KDevelop... from all of them I've found more the most
success with CLion. But my use case doesn't really go beyond what this list of
features are.

... except for the build system. No mention of CMake in the article. I think
CMake support is a key feature.

~~~
navlelo
Have you tried Qt Creator? I think that is pretty decent.

~~~
partycoder
Qt Creator feels more lightweight and very responsive than CLion. But also
feels a little bit too close with Qt.

Initially I didn't like Qt at first because the licensing legalese seemed too
complicated for me to understand.

I also felt that KDE and Qt was some sort of technical shotgun wedding that
could blow up at any moment.

------
pjspycha
It was really interesting to read that debugging was working in Linux, while
MacOSX support was being worked on. Support for Windows was completely
missing.

~~~
rhodysurf
Also because they are just using VSCode as a front end for GDB. GDB does not
ship on OSX and you have to compile from scratch to install it. GDB also
doesn't work with MSVC binaries so that explains the lack of Windows support.

~~~
jmdavis_squid
gdb is available on mac without compiling using macports or downloading using
brew. You do have to sign it yourself though as osx blocks debuggers from
debugging without a signature. For windows debugging, we suggest using the
community edition of Visual Studio ([https://www.visualstudio.com/en-
us/products/visual-studio-co...](https://www.visualstudio.com/en-
us/products/visual-studio-community-vs.aspx))

------
rottyguy
any chance we see this for Red Hat, Sun, or AIX?

~~~
jmdavis_squid
RHEL 7.2 x64 should work today but requires manual installation steps as
described in the extension. We'd love hear feedback on the direction this work
should go. There is an insiders group for that purpose available here
[http://landinghub.visualstudio.com/c-nonwin](http://landinghub.visualstudio.com/c-nonwin)

